# [v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte



## flipflop (15. Januar 2009)

*[v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte*

Hallo zusammen,

brauche mal wieder etwas Platz in meiner Ecke und biete daher einige Artikel an.

Die genannten Preise sind selbstverständlich nur Richtwerte und ungefähre Vorstellungen meinerseits - wenn Interesse vorhanden ist, einfach mal Vorschläge machen, wir werden uns bestimmt einig.
Eventuell könnte auch ein Tauschgeschäft in Frage kommen.
Ich suche derzeit z.B. einen *S1Rev.2* oder *WLAN Antennen ~5db.*
Auch *PC Games* oder andere Hardware könnten interessant sein, einfach ebenfalls mal Vorschläge machen.

Der Versand erfolgt grundsätzlich versichert über Hermes oder DHL, auf Wunsch des Käufers sind natürlich auch andere Wege möglich.

*1. Sennheiser Funkkopfhörer RS30*

Funkkopfhörer mit meines Erachtens sehr gutem Klang, allerdings analog-funktypisch nicht ohne Hintergrundrauschen. Details gibt's auf der verlinkten Seite.

Habe ihn vor ein paar Jahren geschenkt bekommen, aber da ich kein großer Freund von Kopfhörern bin, habe ich ihn nur vielleicht um die 10-20h benutzt.

Preisvorschlag: 10€ *verkauft im PCGH Forum*


*2. diverse Lüfter*

*-Sharkoon 140mm Lüfter inkl. Montagerahmen für 5,25 Zoll Schacht.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahlweise als "normaler" Lüfter oder im 5,25 Zoll Schacht verwendbar.
Herstellerangaben: Lüfterdrehzahl: 900 U/min; Volumenstrom: 82,83 m³/h; Geräuschpegel: 22 dB(A)

Preisvorschlag: 7€


*Noiseblocker 120mm Lüfter SX2 Rev 2.0*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisvorschlag: 7€

*Scythe DF Series 120mm Lüfter DFS122512L*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisvorschlag: 5€


*Globe Fan 1200mm Lüfter B1202512M*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2-Pin Anschluss

Preisvorschlag: 3€


*Festplatte Samsung SP1614c SATA 160GB, defekt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine alte Systemplatte, die  vor ein paar Monaten zur Backup-Platte meiner Schwester werden sollte.
Leider tauchte dort nach einiger Zeit das berüchtigte Klackern auf und die Festplatte wurde unzuverlässig.
Vielleicht bekommt sie ein Bastler wieder auf die Sprünge oder kann sie noch ausschlachten. (Platine o.ä.)

Preisvorschlag: 5€


* Realtek/Winbond Netzwerkkarte 10/100*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joa - was soll man sagen - mit RJ45- und BNC Buchse.
Könnte auch noch folgende BNC T-Stücke, Terminatoren etc. beilegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisvorschlag: 5€?


Ansonsten fliegt hier auch noch Kleinkram wie diverse VGA-Monitorkabel, Kaltgerätekabel, ATA Kabel 80 o.40, CD-ROM Audio Kabel etc. rum.



Anfragen bitte per Post oder PN.
Preis/Tausch-Vorschläge bei Kaufinteresse willkommen.


Da ich als Privatperson verkaufe, schließe ich Gewährleistung und Garantien natürlich aus, biete aber nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen an und teste die Produkte, so in der Beschreibung nicht anders genannt, zuvor nochmals.

Läuft auch bei PCGH

Edit: Format bereinigt
Edit2: Link hinzugefügt
Edit3: Kopfhörer sind verkauft


----------



## flipflop (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte*

Preise Verhandlungssache, macht Vorsschläge!
Gerne auch Bundles, z.B. alle Lüfter für 15€ exkl.


----------



## flipflop (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte*

*push


----------



## flipflop (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte*

Preise alle verhandelbar!


----------



## flipflop (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte*

*schieb


----------



## flipflop (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [v] / [T] diverse Lüfter, SATA-HDD defekt, Netzwerkkarte*

Stößchen


----------

